
Ask HN: Difference `Principal` and `Lead` in an Organzation? - a_lifters_life
What is the difference?<p>Think technical staff - devs, it security, etc.<p>What is the difference between a:
Principal &lt;Developer&#x2F;Security Engineer&gt;<p>and a<p>Lead &lt;Developer&#x2F;Security Engineer&gt;<p>Thanks
======
smt88
They mean the same, but principal sometimes implies that the person is also a
partner/owner of the business, not just an employee.

------
matt4077
„Principal“ is borrowed from the political sphere, where it sets apart anyone
elected from all those „just“ hired. In that context, it creates a hierarchy
that is subtly different from the conventional. I. e. an assistant to the US
President will usually have far more power than any local mayor or
councilperson. But the latter may still outrank the assistant for certain
questions of protocol.

In tech, it’s mostly synonymous.

